# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Turn LEDs on or off in S3D software?

## jeffmorris

I have PowerSpec 3D Pro 2 (Flashforge Creator Pro clone) printer and Simpify 3D 3.1.1 software. In the FFF Settings/Scripts window, I couldn't find the code to turn LEDs on/off or change colors of LEDs. How can I add the code for LEDs to the scripts?

----------


## curious aardvark

no idea I just set them up from the printers control panel.

----------


## jeffmorris

When I had the PowerSpec 3D Ultra (Flashforge Dreamer clone) printer last year, there is code for changing the color of the LEDs or turn them off. The code is missing from scripts for Flashforge Creator Pro that I use for my PowerSpec 3D Pro printer. Also, my printer doesn't use GPX files. It uses GCODE files.



```
; **** Replicator 1 dual start.gcode ****
M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T0 ; Load right extruder offsets
G1 X-120 Y-70 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate 
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder1_temperature] T1 ; Heat left extruder
M133 T1 ; Stabilize left extruder temperature
G130 X127 Y127 Z40 A127 B127 ; Default stepper Vrefs
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-68 F9000 ; Move to front left corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X90 Y-68 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X100 Y-68 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X110 Y-68 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z1 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)
; **** end of start.gcode ****
```

----------


## jeffmorris

My PowerSpec 3D Pro printer uses Sailfish firmware. I downloaded the manual for Sailfish and found out that I can't turn the LEDs on or off at the control panel (It's not in the Pause menu).

----------


## curious aardvark

so you want to start with them on and switch them off halfway trhough a print ? 

What i was referring to is the led controls under settings. You can set colours for specific tasks, or whether they are used at all. Nothing to do with the pause menu.

----------


## jeffmorris

Is it possible to put a switch on the wires going to the LEDs? I want to turn off the LEDs before going to bed.

----------


## congnt2510

thanks you for share!

----------

